# Too tall to work cattle?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

JavaLover said:


> I was wondering, is 16hh too tall to be a working cow horse? Would it affect his performance in any way? I am thinking of buying a horse to train for working cattle - he's almost 16hh, not quite there (but almost), and I think he's pretty much done growing as he's 4 and a half.


Do you mean working cow horse for show, or like a ranch horse working cattle?


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Do you mean working cow horse for show, or like a ranch horse working cattle?


I'm taking a Western Ranch & Cow Horse program at a college in Alberta, 
and he's my pick of the lot .. it's more like ranch cattle work, not shows at all. I'm not really into showing haha


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a 16hh Lena bred cowhorse that I did hunters on occasion. He was a feedlot horse and seriously cowy! Regardless of his size, he was on a cow super quick and worked them great. He worked the feedlot most of his life.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So long as the horse is agile and quick, then it doesn't matter what height he is. The biggest problem with that is, larger horses are, in general, slower than small horses. Larger/taller horses have that much more bulk and leg that they have to coordinate in order to get those quick turns.

That being said, my next ranch horse is standing just over 16.1hh right now...and weighing about 1400. He'll work great for what I do because I do more slow sorting and roping than I do cutting type work. It would be quite a pain in the butt trying to turn him into the next High Brow Cat :rofl:.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

oh vair oh said:


> I had a 16hh Lena bred cowhorse that I did hunters on occasion. He was a feedlot horse and seriously cowy! Regardless of his size, he was on a cow super quick and worked them great. He worked the feedlot most of his life.


Thank you! Haha I was getting paranoid .. this guy has the sweetest personality, me and him really clicked. It would be a shame to have to turn him down because of his height.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

JavaLover said:


> I'm taking a Western Ranch & Cow Horse program at a college in Alberta,
> and he's my pick of the lot .. it's more like ranch cattle work, not shows at all. I'm not really into showing haha


Is this the course at Lakeland in Vermillion?

If so, I think a 16hh horse would be prime because it will stand up better to harder work.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I have worked a lot of cows on big horses. The only problem is after 8 to 10 hour in the saddle that tall horse is hard to get off of the get a gate and get back on again.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> Is this the course at Lakeland in Vermillion?
> 
> If so, I think a 16hh horse would be prime because it will stand up better to harder work.


Yes it is  Did you take it?


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

CowboyBob said:


> I have worked a lot of cows on big horses. The only problem is after 8 to 10 hour in the saddle that tall horse is hard to get off of the get a gate and get back on again.


I used to have that problem riding my 14.2hh gelding after a 5 hour trail ride .. hahaha


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with all the above...

Nothing wrong with a tall horse just as long as he can use it and move. Older style NV ranch horses can be a mix of draft, TB, QH or Morgan.(or allthe above!)They usually have some size and the soggy bone to them to stand up to the pounding long miles and big cattle.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

JavaLover said:


> Yes it is  Did you take it?


No, I'm still in HS, I thought about taking it tho! I was told it wasn't a course fit for me because I'd get bored, so I'm taking a Equine Massage Therapy course in Edmonton instead.

But, what I've heard of the course, it's tailored more-so for a big ranch horse, not a catty little show horse.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I agree with all the above...
> 
> Nothing wrong with a tall horse just as long as he can use it and move. Older style NV ranch horses can be a mix of draft, TB, QH or Morgan.(or allthe above!)They usually have some size and the soggy bone to them to stand up to the pounding long miles and big cattle.


This boy is also very stocky. I, personally, think he's very well put together but I don't know too much! Haha :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like him!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> No, I'm still in HS, I thought about taking it tho! I was told it wasn't a course fit for me because I'd get bored, so I'm taking a Equine Massage Therapy course in Edmonton instead.
> 
> But, what I've heard of the course, it's tailored more-so for a big ranch horse, not a catty little show horse.


Any course that allows me to ride 2 hours a day, 5 days a week is good with me! haha  Equine massage therapy is cool too!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Java, do you know how is he bred?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope he's not too motivated to escape...he's so tall that it looks like if he really wanted to he could just step over that fence! LOL.

He's very handsome though. Good pick!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I was told that his bloodlines have some good cattle sense or whatever you'd call it. I can ask the owner tomorrow what his breeding is  

And yes! He is very tall compared to the fence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

The only thing I see about him that I don't really like is he's a red horse. Not my most favorite color, but I like the look of him send him to Montana I'd put him to work. How smart is he?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

One of my horses is 17.5 hh and my mom and sisters used to do a lot of ropin and cattle drivin. He just as good as the other horses too. I also have a 13.5 hh horse, and he worked harder than almost any of the other horses. So I say that any size is pretty good.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

QHriderKE said:


> If so, I think a 16hh horse would be prime because it will stand up better to harder work.


How does height factor into how a horse will stand up to harder work?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

mls said:


> How does height factor into how a horse will stand up to harder work?


Because I believe the course involves a lot of feedlot type riding, and a lot of roping and such, but there is some arena riding too.
It's just a fact that a larger horse with bigger bone will last longer with tough riding than a fine boned smaller horse.

Of course, there's always a few exceptions, but you don't see very many ranchers looking for little cowhorses.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

CowboyBob said:


> The only thing I see about him that I don't really like is he's a red horse. Not my most favorite color, but I like the look of him send him to Montana I'd put him to work. How smart is he?


Not my favorite color either but I decided not to judge him based on his color! haha. As for smarts, I think he's very intelligent. He catches on very quick .. 

I went out and sat on him today. He didn't even flinch. That was the first time someone has ever sat on him haha


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> Because I believe the course involves a lot of feedlot type riding, and a lot of roping and such, but there is some arena riding too.
> It's just a fact that a larger horse with bigger bone will last longer with tough riding than a fine boned smaller horse.
> 
> Of course, there's always a few exceptions, but you don't see very many ranchers looking for little cowhorses.


Lots of roping and cow work! We will be working in their feedlot a lot too, they have a pretty big cow establishment going on. We will also be doing a lot of cow doctoring, and will be helping round up young cows that will be castrated. Most of it takes place outdoors but some is in the arena too.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

JavaLover said:


> Not my favorite color either but I decided not to judge him based on his color! haha. As for smarts, I think he's very intelligent. He catches on very quick ..
> 
> I went out and sat on him today. He didn't even flinch. That was the first time someone has ever sat on him haha


If he is smart and willing to work, I like big horses but then I am a big guy. For me working cows means long hours and big hills some horses just don't have the "heart" for it. the two thing in working cows for me is 1st heart 2nd smarts, not even so much "cow since" but will he think about what I am asking him to do and try. Other then that he seems to have the body for it Heart and smarts is for you to learn.
But from what you have said and the pictures. I would take a chance on him.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

CowboyBob said:


> If he is smart and willing to work, I like big horses but then I am a big guy. For me working cows means long hours and big hills some horses just don't have the "heart" for it. the two thing in working cows for me is 1st heart 2nd smarts, not even so much "cow since" but will he think about what I am asking him to do and try. Other then that he seems to have the body for it Heart and smarts is for you to learn.
> But from what you have said and the pictures. I would take a chance on him.


Thanks! I've always felt more comfortable on a taller horse, so I know I won't feel uncomfortable in that sense. I think I might take a chance on him and buy him - after he's had a vet check and has been approved by the head of my program.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Java, do you know how is he bred?


I was talking to the owner today about his breeding and he gave me the name of his sire and dam. He currently is not registered but his papers have been completed - they just need to be sent away. He used to own the sire and dam and says that the horses have excellent cowhorse breeding and are noted for their reining. 

The horse Im thinking of buying is named 6 Pack .. Not a huge fan of that name, it will definitely be changed .. but 6 Pack is out of VJ Tom Thumbs Tivio (Reg. # 3235301) and VJ Double Special (Reg. #3203025). If you want to look in the AQHA registry, Id appreciate it! I really dont know how haha


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I went to allbreedpedigree.com because AQHA wasnt working for me .. I took some screen shots. What do you think?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

JavaLover said:


> Lots of roping and cow work! We will be working in their feedlot a lot too, they have a pretty big cow establishment going on. We will also be doing a lot of cow doctoring, and will be helping round up young cows that will be castrated. Most of it takes place outdoors but some is in the arena too.


That's what I figured the course involved. Since I've been doing most of that stuff at home and helping out friends, I was told not to take the course and go for something else. 

I even have a horse that would be awesome for the course as well. At 4 years old, she's worked cows a lot and knows how to work a rope too. I've roped and held some cows with her, and she's a pro in the branding pen.

She stands a pretty solid 16hh.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Gorgeous mare!


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I took a look at the pedigree, and certainly looks like the potential to be cowy, especially on the sire's side. You won't really know until you start working cattle, but even a less "cowy" horse can learn.

So, is starting the horse part of the program?


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

LisaG said:


> I took a look at the pedigree, and certainly looks like the potential to be cowy, especially on the sire's side. You won't really know until you start working cattle, but even a less "cowy" horse can learn.
> 
> So, is starting the horse part of the program?


They would like the horse to know the bare basics with approximately 10 rides on them. They want them to know walk, trot and possibly some canter. The rest will be learned in the program.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

QHriderKE said:


> Because I believe the course involves a lot of feedlot type riding, and a lot of roping and such, but there is some arena riding too.
> It's just a fact that a larger horse with bigger bone will last longer with tough riding than a fine boned smaller horse.
> 
> Of course, there's always a few exceptions, but you don't see very many ranchers looking for little cowhorses.


The foundation AQHA horse is not a tall horse. Very stout and very bull dog like in build.

I show year round in cattle events. Not many tall horses.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

mls said:


> The foundation AQHA horse is not a tall horse. Very stout and very bull dog like in build.
> 
> I show year round in cattle events. Not many tall horses.


I have found the conditions/terrain dictate what style of horse is used on ranches. The short stocky old school quarter horses seemed very popular in east Texas where the places are smaller because they can run a lot more cattle on less ground. No need to trot 30 miles a day. Whereas on the desert where you need more ground to run a pair a leggier horse(but still big boned) is desired. 

I agree that in the showpen a shorter horse is what you see.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have found the conditions/terrain dictate what style of horse is used on ranches. The short stocky old school quarter horses seemed very popular in east Texas where the places are smaller because they can run a lot more cattle on less ground. No need to trot 30 miles a day. Whereas on the desert where you need more ground to run a pair a leggier horse(but still big boned) is desired.
> 
> I agree that in the showpen a shorter horse is what you see.


I do agree with that, but I'm not looking for something to show. I'm looking for something that will stand up to hard work. I know that both smaller and larger horses are capable of that, I just wanted some opinions.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I would look at conformation more than height (depending on your own size, of course). I think a shorter horse with good conformation, good bone, and good feet would likely hold up just fine. A taller horse with the same characteristics should be fine for ranch work, too. 

I had an uncle who used Arabian and Arabian crosses for heavy ranch work. Thoses horses covered a lot of miles, and even the small ones held up just fine. My uncle was quite slim, though. He also had some tall Thoroughbreds (and TB-Arabians). The tall horses were certainly agile enough for ranch work, and they were great for jumping, too! He didn't have a QH on the place.

So I wouldn't sweat height too much. If you can watch your prospective horse playing in the pasture, that will give you an idea of how agile it is.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Did you get your big boy? He sure is a big stocky horse which I love


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Java - you will love VTown! I took aht and had my one horse up there for a year. 
My sister took rf rider. She loved it. The horses need to be a good size to handle the work. Skip I think is a bit over 15.2hh. He handled the program well, but consider hauling another horse up there. Horses go lame and get hurt especially being housed in the outdoor pens together, and you will be down in that arena at least 4 hrs out of your school day. You want something to be able to ride if the worst happens! (Though I am sure someone would lend you one if something happened)

Nice boy, I am sure they will like him. Is Hoffman still in charge of the program? 

And just to put everything in perspective, our two main rope horses are 16 and 16.2hh. I have a 14.3hh mare that is my pride and joy and she is by far quicker and cattier then the two big boys, but no way in heck would I daly her to one of our many cows that outweigh her by 500 lbs. 

My sister is currently working in a feedlot. She rides her boys everyday. The program will make a heck of a hand out of you and your horse. Also good quality rope saddle and tack - you will want both! Oh and about the whole 10 rides thing. Skip was very green, about 30 days behind the rest of the horses . He totally made up fornit in the end, but consider having a good 30 days put on him. Not saying you have to, but trust me, that arena rail hurts! Your gonna get bucked off during those 8 months a few times, but less is better. I honestly wish that I hadnt listened to my career counseller and waited the 4 months to see if they were gonna run rf rider that year. I picked the safe route and took my AHT. Never went back to take the other course, many ways I wish I had if only for being a better hand with a rope. I had started a bit in college in the ranch horse club ( must join btw) but never really picked it up again till the year before my old guy went lame... sorry fornthe ramble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

